# cat drank petrol



## brian1978

was cleaning the jets off the lawnmower's carbburetor the other day, using a saucer with some petrol in it, next doors cat started drinking from the saucer.
It then shot on to the lawn and franticaly ran round and round and round in a circle 10 minuets later suddenly it fell down and stopped moving [smiley=bigcry.gif]

the cat's owner saw this and frantically said 'oh my god! is my cat dead??' I said no.....

...........it's run out of petrol!'


----------



## YELLOW_TT

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs

:lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

If you put a match to it you could make it sound like a dog ...... it would go Whooff! :lol:


----------



## brian1978

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] .


ZephyR2 said:


> If you put a match to it you could make it sound like a dog ...... it would go Whooff! :lol:


 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## j8keith

He just needs some more "Momentum"


----------



## alexi7

:lol: :lol:


----------



## FraggleMeTimbers

:lol: even the GF laughed so must be good


----------



## DENO 905

:lol: :lol:


----------



## k33lom

:lol: bit of racing unleaded sort it right out.


----------



## bigdodge

:lol: :lol:


----------

